# Truck Bed for 12ft or less



## trojan28 (Mar 5, 2017)

So I have been loading my 12ft 32in bottom Jon boat the good old back breaking method since I don't have a trailer into the bed of my truck. Problem is, on steep sloped ramps I can't load it back in without assistance or without removing the 6.5hp long tail mud motor beforehand. So for about 1/5th the price of a trailer I built a truck bed system out the following materials:
1- 8ft 2x6
4- 8ft 2x4
1- 2ft 4x4 (18-20 inches may be better height wise)
1- 3/8 x 4.5in eye bolt
3- 5/16 lag bolts
1- 1000lb winch
1- 1lb box of 3in exterior screws
2- 4.25 1/4 or 5/16 bolt, nut, washer(for mounting runners from end of tailgate down to the water)
1- ratchet strap

I've seen a similar system used on jet skis so it should work. Just an option for those who don't have the money for a trailer & tag fees. I think I came out $ wise the same or less than you would pay for tag fees for a trailer. I hope this helps someone still doing things the hard way like because they just dont have the money for a trailer.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2017)

If it works for you great. Carpet it.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 6, 2017)

Cool idea. x2 on the carpet. Is that permanently mounted in your bed?
When I loaded my 1436 in the back of my truck, I always just did the back breaking method since I liked to load it backward.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks like you have come up with a great solution. Some folks here talk highly about making trailer bunks slippery by adding vinyl to the top of the bunks. To keep costs down, some use inexpensive house gutter vinyl. That might be a great idea for your rack.


----------



## trojan28 (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks guys for the bunk material choices. It's not complete as this was put together while tending to my 1yr old one spring afternoon. This is not permanently mounted, which is why the ratchet strap runs through the eye bolt to stop the whole thing from lifting up under a load. Strap should be 1/3 - 2/3 greater than your load for a safety margin. I was able to fit a 1.5 in wide strap through the eye bolt & they range from 500-1000 lbs load ratings so won't be hard or expensive to find. My 12ft jon with motor, deep cycle battery & gear weighs 250 lbs max so no issue there.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------

